# work in newfoundland



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

Hi i was wondering if its possible to just fly out to canada and start working with my partners uncle then apply for everything when we get there or is this too risky?

any answer will do thnaks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pidge660 said:


> Hi i was wondering if its possible to just fly out to canada and start working with my partners uncle then apply for everything when we get there or is this too risky?
> 
> any answer will do thnaks


To work in Canada you are supposed to/must have a Social Insurance Number (SIN) which you can only obtain as a legal resident. Your partner's uncle would also be breaking the law by hiring you and paying you "under the table". By doing what you suggest you run a high risk of running afoul of the immigration authorities and possible banning from the country.
I think I have told you this before but you can come on a 6 month vacation during which time the uncle can apply for a LMO which states/proves to the government that he has advertised the position for 3 months and no suitable Canadian candidate could be found. He would require to advertise the position to make his claim valid. If everything fell into place then, subject to criminal and medical checks, you would be granted a two year TWP.


----------



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

hi what is a LMO? after how long of me been there would it take for acceptance/refusal?

Thanks for your information, is a sin number just like a national insurance number in the u.k?

Regards


----------



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

would my partner and son be able to join me on the 6month vacation ? would we be able to rent a place or would we have to stay with family?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pidge660 said:


> hi what is a LMO? after how long of me been there would it take for acceptance/refusal?
> 
> Thanks for your information, is a sin number just like a national insurance number in the u.k?
> 
> Regards


It means Labour Market Opinion and I explained in a previous post what has to happen. I sense that you want to get here almost immediately but that would be very difficult. The uncle should advertise the position now so the time clock begins. In the meantime you can get your plans together, flights booked, application ready but not processed until job offer received (after 3 months have expired). You could make your way here and wait out the process. The six month vacation can be extended if you apply for such. Once the three months are up and you have the job offer you can forward the application. Once received you should receive permission to "land" within a few months.

would my partner and son be able to join me on the 6month vacation ? would we be able to rent a place or would we have to stay with family?


Yes, they may accompany you and you can rent, but I would not make that a permanent address, just a vacation rental. If an immigration official asks you upon arrival where you are going to stay, give the uncle's address and state you are here on a reccie visit/vacation.


----------



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

Hi yes we want to be in new foundland as soon as possible as its a amazing place with som many opportunities, thanks for your help your a bible of knowledge

thanks pidge660


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

pidge660 said:


> Hi i was wondering if its possible to just fly out to canada and start working with my partners uncle then apply for everything when we get there or is this too risky?
> 
> any answer will do thnaks



Hi
To your question:
NO

You must apply for a work permit from outside of Canada, and if one is granted, come to Canada.

What you want to do is illegal and you may find your self refused to enter Canada all together.

Jade


----------



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

ok thanks for info least i knoww i cannot do this so this options out of the window
i am just looking for ways to enter canada

thanks pidge


----------

